# Stupidest/funniest tattoos



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE tattoos but i googled some of the stupidest tattoos and funniest tattoos. here are some of what i found, feel free to post yours. This is all in fun


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I found a pretty creepy one the other day but its x-rated so i cant post it.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I would have to say the two girls one cup tatoo!


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

two girls one cup tattoo???


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

bellemorte87 said:


> two girls one cup tattoo???


He's talking about the tattoo of his ex on his back. She was a conjoint twin with only 1 breast.. She was hot!!


----------



## AEROSICE (May 19, 2009)




----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^I dont know why they got that, but it looks almost real!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

wow that mugshot is pretty intense


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

someone's planning on never having a job. ^^


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i dont think he ever will have a job, i woulda swore i watched some show on prison and he was in it and said he had life in prison


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

He is gotta be in jail for life why else get a swazy on your forehead I know only one other that has that done \/


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

NeXuS said:


> i dont think he ever will have a job, i woulda swore i watched some show on prison and he was in it and said he had life in prison


Yea I saw that too, no chance of parole


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

NeXuS said:


> i dont think he ever will have a job, i woulda swore i watched some show on prison and he was in it and said he had life in prison


That's Curtis Allgier. His pic was posted here a couple of years ago. In 2007, a while after it was posted here, he ended up on the news. While being transported to a doctors appointment, he managed to get a gun away from one of the guards and shot and killed him.

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nati...bcopshot25.html


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

i think i remember hearing about that. thats some crazy sh*t right there.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

you know, the sad thing is if you look at him and kinda remove the tatoos in your mind, he looks like a normal and nice guy.


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

lol i think if alot of people removed their tattoos and got hair cuts and blah blah blah would look normal...but sometimes the quiet normal looking ones are the craziest haha


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

JAM MASTER JAMIE said:


>


what is so funny or stupid about this?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'v got a smiley face on one wrist that I got after taking too many drugs in Amsterdam, and a sad face on the other wrist which I got after too much alcohol in Faliraki. I'v also got a plaster tattooed on my right knee which I also got after far too much alcohol in Faliraki. Then I got some stars down my left arm, also a result of too much alcohol! All of them are rubbish


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

piranhasrule said:


> I'v got a smiley face on one wrist that I got after taking too many drugs in Amsterdam, and a sad face on the other wrist which I got after too much alcohol in Faliraki. I'v also got a plaster tattooed on my right knee which I also got after far too much alcohol in Faliraki. Then I got some stars down my left arm, also a result of too much alcohol! All of them are rubbish


sounds like you have had alot of fun


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

the RBP tatoo
no offence to the guy on the board, but thats taking fish keeping to the next level


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

db04ph said:


> the RBP tatoo
> no offence to the guy on the board, but thats taking fish keeping to the next level


So you're just taking personal preference into account? Because it wasnt bad art work.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I think it wasnt BY FAR best art work..
IMO


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I want to tattoo this on my arm haha


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

do it man, then post pics


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^^^ THATS AWESOME!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

db04ph said:


>


So would one still find this racially offensive?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Who cares.... I find it racially hilarious


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^Who cares.... I find it racially hilarious


Im not talking about the tattoo.. Im talking about the 4" long chest hairs...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Rhomzilla said:


> ^Who cares.... I find it racially hilarious


Im not talking about the tattoo.. Im talking about the 4" long chest hairs...
[/quote]


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

AhAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH,,.....
...

..

Thanks dude, That was my first Laugh of the day







.

I got one that went from being the coolest in grade 10 to I want to burn my skin off now.
Everytime some1 asks me abt it, I make up some bullshit meaning....

"Its my evile side, which i compress. I inked it on my hand so it stays, On my skin and never gets out. I went throw some rough pattches in my life a few years ago. I dedicated the tattoo to those times."

You just feel stupid when you cant explain why you got a certain tatoo. At least I do.
On top of that, My buddys older brother did it on me, So it was crappy art.....


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> You just feel stupid when you cant explain why you got a certain tatoo. At least I do.


Try explaining a plaster on your knee, two faces on your wrists and a tattoo on your arm that apparently represents gay pride, when you arent even gay. And the only excuse you have is 'I was very drunk' lol. I actually don't regret any of them though. In years to come i'll look at them and remember the times from the holidays such as waking up in the morning naked on a banana boat anchored off shore, with absolutely no idea how I got there and I'll laugh. To me its just art. I'm planning an angel on the inside of my upper arm next. It won't mean anything to me, I'm not even religious. When people ask why I got it done I'll just tell them I liked the look of it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> > You just feel stupid when you cant explain why you got a certain tatoo. At least I do.
> 
> 
> Try explaining a plaster on your knee, two faces on your wrists and a tattoo on your arm that apparently represents gay pride, when you arent even gay. And the only excuse you have is 'I was very drunk' lol. I actually don't regret any of them though. In years to come i'll look at them and remember the times from the holidays such as waking up in the morning naked on a banana boat anchored off shore, with absolutely no idea how I got there and I'll laugh. To me its just art. I'm planning an angel on the inside of my upper arm next. It won't mean anything to me, I'm not even religious. When people ask why I got it done I'll just tell them I liked the look of it


Well as the saying goes, you'll always regret some of your first tattoo's in your younger years.

Some of my first tattoo was an "A", for my name, on the web of my pointing finger and thumb. It hurts so bad at the time that I never finished it and now have just a dot there.







The 2nd was supposedly a tribal dragon which now looks like a freakin' seahorse since, after all these years, they forgot to add the 2 back legs.


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

thats okay. my first tattoo was done when i was 15. it was supposed to be a cherry...but it looks like an apple lol


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

these are some interesting tattoos


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^









although her ass is well nice. wouldnt mind tapping that

and that tat of the chair is really really good


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah the chair is a nice tattoo but why would you get a chair tattooed?lol


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

the leslie nielson one made me lol


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

redbellyjx © said:


> the leslie nielson one made me lol


i get if he's like their idol or something. but that tattoo was just....gay. lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

shiver905 said:


> AhAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH,,.....
> ...
> 
> ..
> ...


WTF is it?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ x2!! What is that?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

A JOKER with a tentical hat....

....
....


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

shiver905 said:


> A JOKER with a tentical hat....
> 
> ....
> ....


Wow, once you know what it is, you can appreciate the level of suck.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

shiver905 said:


> AhAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH,,.....
> ...
> 
> ..
> ...


WTF is it???

Nevermind...just saw the answer!
It would help if it said its upside down...


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

definitely interesting...

here are some of my tattoos. i have a few more that i need to take pictures of. some of them are a tad bit crappy lol but hopefully i can get them fixed and some of them touched up.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^You're a chic? Its mandatory you get a full body picture in the mugshots thread....


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

lol yeah im a chic


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Well then, as I said....


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Well then, as I said....


done!


----------



## AEROSICE (May 19, 2009)

bellemorte87 said:


> definitely interesting...
> 
> here are some of my tattoos. i have a few more that i need to take pictures of. some of them are a tad bit crappy lol but hopefully i can get them fixed and some of them touched up.


DID YOU GET THOSE FREE WITH BUBBLE GUM? GADZ


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

JAM MASTER JAMIE said:


> definitely interesting...
> 
> here are some of my tattoos. i have a few more that i need to take pictures of. some of them are a tad bit crappy lol but hopefully i can get them fixed and some of them touched up.


DID YOU GET THOSE FREE WITH BUBBLE GUM? GADZ
[/quote]

yeah i wish that i got these free lol


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

JAM MASTER JAMIE said:


> definitely interesting...
> 
> here are some of my tattoos. i have a few more that i need to take pictures of. some of them are a tad bit crappy lol but hopefully i can get them fixed and some of them touched up.


DID YOU GET THOSE FREE WITH BUBBLE GUM? GADZ
[/quote]










That killed me


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

bellemorte87 said:


> definitely interesting...
> 
> here are some of my tattoos. i have a few more that i need to take pictures of. some of them are a tad bit crappy lol but hopefully i can get them fixed and some of them touched up.


That first one looks like that chick that climbs out of the TV in the ring. Creepy but kind of cool.


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

Piranha Dan said:


> definitely interesting...
> 
> here are some of my tattoos. i have a few more that i need to take pictures of. some of them are a tad bit crappy lol but hopefully i can get them fixed and some of them touched up.


That first one looks like that chick that climbs out of the TV in the ring. Creepy but kind of cool.
[/quote]

the first one is supposed to be nikki sixx. idk if you can tell or not but yeah lol. the guy didnt do such a good job and it took him 5 hours ugh!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Your tattoos make me want to bunch young children in the face!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> ^ Your tattoos make me want to bunch young children in the face!


Makes you want a bunch of young children huh... You and your sexual fantasies Thug....


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

what i dont get is why people are busting her chops because of her ink. You dont have to look at it...its not on your body. If you think yours is that much better then post it brah. If you got ink that looks like it was done in D-Block....then move the f*ck on.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

We don't say "brah" in Illinois.

I'm tired. Excuse me.


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

sorry TheWay, i didnt feel that the term "douchebag" was appropriate just yet


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^You're a chic? Its mandatory you get a full body picture in the mugshots thread....


wow man you get out much? You have to creep on girls on a fish site


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

One of my favorites from the bad tattoo site. Best comment on a tattoo.









"So you walked in and asked for a tattoo of Nikki Sixx, but ended up with a tattoo of his pudgy, mildly autistic cousin Glenn. So what? Glenn likes to rock too. He's going to see Night Ranger at the county fair next week."


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> We don't say "brah" in Illinois.
> 
> I'm tired. Excuse me.












I like the star surrounded by fire belle.


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> We don't say "brah" in Illinois.
> 
> I'm tired. Excuse me.












I like the star surrounded by fire belle.
[/quote]

thank you iceh!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

starbury said:


> ^You're a chic? Its mandatory you get a full body picture in the mugshots thread....


wow man you get out much? You have to creep on girls on a fish site
[/quote]

It wasn't in all seriousness guy. People like you wont get respect around here. You should probably go away now.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^You're a chic? Its mandatory you get a full body picture in the mugshots thread....


wow man you get out much? You have to creep on girls on a fish site
[/quote]

It wasn't in all seriousness guy. People like you wont get respect around here. You should probably go away now.
[/quote]

Yeah i guess i should cause i actually have a life away from the computer.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Draven said:


> what i dont get is why people are busting her chops because of her ink. You dont have to look at it...its not on your body. If you think yours is that much better then post it brah. If you got ink that looks like it was done in D-Block....then move the f*ck on.


LOL-

She doesn't like-Shouldn't have posted it on a public forum man...It's pretty simple like that...

I don't post mine just for that reason....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They do look a little bubble gumish, probably because of all the funky colors.

But there is no need to hate on her though. She does have a couple nice ones and it's her body not yours so get over it.

She did however post em in this thread though so she maybe thinks they're funny or stupid aswell???


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Bellmorte Do any of them have meaning to you? Or just designs that you thought were cool? I like the dragonfly one, what does it say?


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

Curley said:


> Bellmorte Do any of them have meaning to you? Or just designs that you thought were cool? I like the dragonfly one, what does it say?


the dragonfly one means harmony

and no i didnt think my tattoos are funny or stupid. someone else posted their tattoo on here and i thought i'dbe nice and share mine as well


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey just to be clear I thought it was cool. Seriously, didn't know who it was supposed to be but I liked it.


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

Piranha Dan said:


> Hey just to be clear I thought it was cool. Seriously, didn't know who it was supposed to be but I liked it.


thanks


----------

